# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  6 milione myslimane konvertohen ne Jezusin cdo vit?

## mesia4ever

6 milione myslimane konvertohen ne Jezusin per cdo vit, ndiqni intervisten ne Al-Jazerah ne mes Ahmad al Katani dhe ketij televizioni. Hoxhallare dikur, tani Pastore. Perse nuk kerkojne shtetet perendimore liri te besimit per te krishteret ne shtetet islamike, te njejtat sic i kane myslimanet ne shtetet perendimore. Dikur xhihad, tani zevendesim me Jezusin. Dikur 72 'prostituta te xhenetit', tani perjetesi me Zotin Jezus. Perse nuk lejojne shtetet islamike lirine e besimit, perse frikesohen. 1 milione te krishtere ne vitin 1900, tani rreth 400 milione. Nuk ka perse te vdesim ne xhihad duke luftuar qafiret per ta fituar lumenjte me vere, sherbetore meshkuj, pallate, 72 gra, neve nuk na duhen ato si myslimane. Jezusi na jep me shume se aq, PERJETESINE. Shume myslimaneve po u shfaqet ne vizione Jezusi. 1.5 miline Kisha ne Afrike. Ungjilli mbi fene, mbi urrejtjen.

Keto ne Kuran nuk gjinden, as ne ateizem, as ne evolucion, vetem ne Jezusin gjenden keto.

Gjoni 3:16-18

16 *Sepse Perëndia e deshi aq botën, sa dha Birin e tij të vetëmlindurin, që, kushdo që beson në të, të mos humbasë, por të ketë jetë të përjetshme*.

17 _Sepse Perëndia nuk e dërgoi Birin e vet në botë që ta dënojë botën_, por që bota *të shpëtohet* prej tij.

18 *Ai që beson në të nuk dënohet*, por ai që nuk beson tashmë është dënuar, sepse nuk ka besuar në emrin e Birit të vetëmlindur të Perëndisë.


Gjoni 10:10 ...*Unë erdha që delet ta kenë jetën e ta kenë me plotësi*.


Keto nuk ua tregojne islamiket, nuk i pranojne as ato se cfare thone hoxhallaret e tyre.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdVnILalpeo

Pershendetje

----------


## mesia4ever

Dallimi kryesor ne mes Muhamedit dhe Jezusit.

Muhamedi i mbyste te gjithe armiqte e tij.

*Jezusi vdiq ne kryq per armiqte e Tij.*

----------


## limi87

Edhe une pajtohem shume me ty se po shihet se sa shume po ndryshon jeta me pranimin e Jezusit. Une mund te flas edhe per veten time. Kam pare shume profeci qe po realizohen ne ditet e sotme si p.sh israelitet qe po pranojne Jezusin si Zot dhe shpetimtar te botes edhe po ti shikoni telivizionet israelite do ta shifni se si po realizohet profecia qe eshte: "Ai qe ka vesh te degjoje, ai qe ka mend te kuptoje".

----------


## geezer

nuk besoj qe jan te verteta

----------


## besimja

> nuk besoj qe jan te verteta


edhe une nuk e besoj.
Shkoi patriarku i egjiptit te Mubarak per ti marre leje qe te ndertonte 30 kisha ne egjipt.
Mubarak i tha:-Jo 30,po 80 ke per te ndertuar.
Qe keshtu nuk e di se ku i gjejne keto shpifje per mohimin e te drejtave te kristianeve ,ne boten arabe.
e di qe postimi do fshihet si shume te tjera,por nuk ka problem

----------


## Peniel

Për të mos e degjeneruar temën, po ju jap një përshkrim të shkurtër të asaj që ju mohoni.

Nëse një i krishterë kalon nga vendet arabe që pretendojnë të kenë popullsi 100% myslimane dhe kapet në valixhen e tij një Bibël, ai ekzekutohet ose burgoset. Në ishujt e Indonezisë, në vendet afrikane e në shumë vende myslimane ku ka të krishterë, fushatat e spastrimit janë tepër të njohura. 

Ju të dy qenkeni të veçantë. Me sa duket jetoni në ndonjë mal dhe zbrisni në ndonjë qytet sa për të frekuentuar Internetin. 

Ju lutem mos e prishni temën. Nëse nuk besoni, ky është problemi juaj por fakti është fakt.



Nën Hirin e Tij,

ns

----------


## Aerial

Shiko statisikat Peniel... mbase nuk jeton ne Amerike, aty feja me zhvillim me te madh eshte Islami. 

Mandej, perveq nje emri qe e ke permendur, na sill raporte mbi hulumtime, statistika, fakte. Pse ti beson ne formen qe ke zgjedhur (ose ke lind ne nje fryme te tille), s'do te thote se patjeter tere bota do kaloi ne anen tende. Bile, sot ka shume pastor qe konvertohen musliman. Ka edhe te tille qe konvertohen ne te krishtere, kso levizjesh do t'kete per sa eshte bota gjalle... mirepo 6 milion eshte numer i madh. Edhe nese jane, jane diku 6 milion tjere pra qe konvertohen musliman dhe ja, ekuilibier prap

----------


## Peniel

Dëgjo Aerial. Nuk është nevoja të sjell tituj gazetash dhe revistash. Ka dëshmi të krishterësh dhe kam edhe shoqëri që kur udhëton në ato vende kujdeset të mos ketë ndonjë Bibël ose diçka të krishterë se përndryshe e pësuan.


Se sa njerëz besojnë në njërën apo në tjetrën fe kjo është çështje e tyre personale. Nuk ka pse tema të prishet me postime që nuk kanë asnjë lidhje me të.



ns

----------


## Aerial

Mos me keqkupto, nuk kam ndermend me prish temen. Thjesht titulli m'beri kurioz t'lexoi ma shume edhe thjesht nuk pash ndonje burim lajmi apo ndonje hulumtim. 

Pajtohem plotesisht me ty se ceshtja e besimit tek secili njeri eshte ceshtje e tij personale. Po ceshtja e besimit te nje shoqerie mbetet ceshtje e shoqerise. 

M'vjen keq qe njerez te krishtere kane eksperienca te keqija nga shtete muslimane... jane njerez te tille dhe kane te instaluar aso norma dhe ligje ne vendet e veta dhe ai eshte besimi i tyre. Po ashtu ka shume misionare te krishtere qe kerkojne konvertim... c'kerkojne ata ne ato shtete? Per kete arsye kjo ishte arsyeja pse m'cuditi ky material qe ti kishe pru ktu ne forum.

Nejse, nuk kisha preferu me hy ne polemika fetare... po nese ty t'ka pengu kurreshtja ime per burimin e informacionit, nuk eshte asgje krahasuar me ate se sa bashkombasve tu shqiptar u pengon ai kryqi qe ke te vendosur ne shqiponjen e flamurit tone kombetar.

----------


## Peniel

Aerial. 


Nuk janë të krishterë misionarë që shkojnë në ato vende por besimtarë të krishterë që shkojnë për punët e tyre. 


Sa për kryqin në flamur e kam sqaruar herë pas here pse ndodhet atje dhe nëse dikush ka dëshirë ose është kureshtar të mësojë PSE-në, le të më shkruajë në privat.



ns

----------


## Aerial

Sic e thash edhe pak me pare, m'vjen keq kur degjoj per eksperienca te tilla. Po ka edhe shume te atille qe shkojne me misione konvertimi, edhe pse dine rrezikun e shkuarjes. Nejse, nuk na perket ne me u marr me kete problem.

Sa i perket kryqit, osht vendim yti personal dhe demokracia ta lejon nje gje te tille. Pse-ne dhe Sepse-ne i mban per veti. Une si shqiptar, thjesht po m'pengon kur po e shoh nje element fetar ne flamur kombtar.

----------


## Kosovar2006

Nese kjo eshte e vertet ather ta dini se ata nuk kan qen MUSLIMAN 
ISLAMI eshte paqja qetsia dhe realiteti i  kesaj bote dhe boten e ardhshme. Pra dikush qe e mundet me gjet ket ai nuk largohet prej asaj 

E keta 6 milion nuk kan qen Musliman (ndoshta me emra apo shprehje kota) 


Allahu ju udhzoft te gjithve me te verteten

----------


## Milkway

princesha mos  u lodh kot se koti se ketu nuk lejohen shkrimet qe nuk ju pelqejn edhe pse jan te verteta 
edhe mue me eshte fshir nje shkrim i  imi qe si duket i ka penguar keta 

ky eshte nje kunder tem qe e ka postu fisniku e tash duhet qe edhe mesia4ever qe te dal me nje genjeshter qe te kundershtoj ate shkrim kur edhe aj vet e din qe nuk eshte e vertet por qka ti bojsh keta e kan keshtu sepse nuk mund ta pranojn te verteten 
kalofshi mir

----------


## Goldanitus

Nese muslimanet qenkan duke u konvertuar ne katolik atehere pse nje nder qeshtjet qe po e shqeteson me se shumti papen dhe vatikanin eshte se katoliket dalengadale po shendrrohen ne musliman. Kjo qenka hera e pare qe une po degjoj per nje rast te tille-6 milion musliman te konvertohen ne katolik kjo eshte qesharake. 
 Nga dita ne dite nr i katolikeve neper bote po bie ndersa nr i muslimaneve po rritet. Perqindja e katolikeve neper bote nga dita ne dite po bie. Kjo eshte fakt shume shqetesues per besimtaret katolik. Madje vete Papa Benediku e ka deklaruar nje gje te tille.

Pse pastaj katoliket frikesohen ta lexojne Kur'anin? Pse?
Sepse ne te do te gjejne te verteten dhe nuk do tu mbetej tjeter vetem te konvertojne fene e tyre nga ajo katolike ne muslimane. Une mund t'a lexoj Biblen dh prap nuk terhiqem nga feja ime mirpo shume katolike qe e kane lexuar jane bere pishman per fene e tyre dhe jane konvertuar. 

Po e trgoj nje rast timin. Une duke debatuar me nje evangjelist se kush ka me shume te drejt Bibla apo Kur'ani, i thash ne bisede e siper se perse nuk e lexon Kur'anin dhe do te mesosh shume gjera. Mirpo ai me tha se nuk kam pse t'a lexoj kur une e kam fene time. Ai pat frike se do te biente ne kundershtim me ate se qka ka lexuar ne Bibel siq kane ferike shume jomusliman.
 Lexoni edhe ju mesia4ever Kur'anin dhe do te biesh shume shpejt ne kundershtim me veten tende dhe me fene tende.

Shpresoj se ky shkrim te mos me fshihet.

----------


## Darius

Mesa kuptoj une nga kjo teme nuk thuhet qe myslimanet po konvertohen ne katolike por ne te krishtere. Nuk eshte njesoj madje ka ndryshim shume te madh. Pallavra me e bukur ne kete teme eshte kur thuhet qe te krishteret po konvertohen masivisht ne myslimane apo se kane frike te lexojne kuranin se do i nxjerri bojen bibles  :perqeshje: 

Tjetra, ajo qe thua per Vatikanin dhe Papen; nuk eshte e vertete se shqetesimi i tyre lidhet me faktin qe katoliket po khehen ne myslmane por me faktin qe katoliket jane duke humbur besimin e tyre te forte qe kane patur me perpara. Nuk jane duke mbeshtetur me kishen katolike dhe rradhet jane rralluar. Nese humbitet besimi ne fene qe kane nuk do te thote se jane duke zgjedhur nje fe tjeter. Mos degjoni dhe lexoni mbrockullat e talibaneve dhe te mendereperpjeteve se late kokrren e namit. Bota nuk eshte vetem bardh e zi po ka dhe ngjyra or lum miku. Ja keshtu !!!

----------


## Daja-GONI

> Mesa kuptoj une nga kjo teme nuk thuhet qe myslimanet po konvertohen ne katolike por ne te krishtere. Nuk eshte njesoj madje ka ndryshim shume te madh. Pallavra me e bukur ne kete teme eshte kur thuhet qe te krishteret po konvertohen masivisht ne myslimane apo se kane frike te lexojne kuranin se do i nxjerri bojen bibles 
> 
> Tjetra, ajo qe thua per Vatikanin dhe Papen; nuk eshte e vertete se shqetesimi i tyre lidhet me faktin qe katoliket po khehen ne myslmane por me faktin qe katoliket jane duke humbur besimin e tyre te forte qe kane patur me perpara. Nuk jane duke mbeshtetur me kishen katolike dhe rradhet jane rralluar. Nese humbitet besimi ne fene qe kane nuk do te thote se jane duke zgjedhur nje fe tjeter. Mos degjoni dhe lexoni mbrockullat e talibaneve dhe te mendereperpjeteve se late kokrren e namit. Bota nuk eshte vetem bardh e zi po ka dhe ngjyra or lum miku. Ja keshtu !!!



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Sikur te  mos mi kishin fshire postimet do te mesoje disa gjana te reja,por ja qe nuk eshte e mundur.Andaj edhe biseda nuk mund te zhvillohet ne menyre konstruktive.

----------


## land

çfare bisede thu ti daja goni,a nuk e sheh qarte realizmin perfekt te Dariusit?,informohu mire se si jane njerezit ne perendim............bile dhe ne Shqiperi eshte e njejta gje Shumices nuk i bie ndermend per fe.....dhe kjo eshte nje gje shume pozitive.

----------


## pejani34

2006 -17, 000 gjerman jan konventu ne islam. 2.300 xhamija. jan ne gjermani, po bjen islami kadal.

----------


## Darius

Jane gjermane apo emigrante qe jetojne ne Gjermani? Se mos na dali si ai lajmi mbi Suedine kur njeri me histerizem po ulerinte i perdellyer se islami po ben per vete suedezet. Doli qe ne fakt ata qe po beheshin myslimane ishin pakistaneze, libaneze etj  :perqeshje:

----------


## Daja-GONI

> 2006 -17, 000 gjerman jan konventu ne islam.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Nuk eshte e vertete, jan 4000!

----------

